# Plattformpedalen für Touren?



## Cassie (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin zur Zeit unzufrieden mit meiner Pedalsituation. Aus Feigheitsgründen  konnte ich mich noch nicht zu Klicks durchringen und fahre daher auf schnöden Tatzen. 

Dazu habe ich mir den Shimano SH-AM40 gekauft, der hat einen ganz guten Halt aber die Sohle ist trotz der härteren Einlage viel zu weich, ich spüre die Krallen der Tatze und die Füße schlafen mir ein. 

Deshalb meine Frage: Sind Flats für Tourenfahrer (Hardtail) geeignet? Besser als Bärentatzen? Ich weiß, Klickies wären am besten, aber...!
Vielleicht sind die Shimano-Schuhe auf Plattformpedalen besser?

Oder andere Schuhe und weiter die Tatzen fahren?

Es wäre super, wenn ihr mir hierzu was sagen könntet.

Liebe Grüße

Cassie


----------



## wildcat_1968 (9. Mai 2010)

wieso sollen Klickies am besten sein? Meine Frau fuhr anfangs Klickies und ist dann auf Plattformpedale umgestiegen, damit hat sie letztes Jahr erfolgreich einen Alpencross absolviert. Ich selbst fahre mittlerweile 70% der Zeit Plattformpedale und nur noch in Rennen und zur Rennvorbereitung mit Klickies.
Deshalb meine Empfehlung: hol' Dir ein paar ordentliche Plattformpedale (z.B. Shimano DX, NC-17 Sudpin III oder das neue Syntace Number Nine), die funktionieren mit den AM40 optimal und du hast sicher mehr Spaß am biken als wenn Du durch die Klickies mental blockiert bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ayuna (9. Mai 2010)

Also anfangs hab ich die Shimano PD-M324 an meinem Touren Fahrrad gehabt, die fand ich klasse weil sie mit Klickies und normalen Schuhen fahrbar waren, hab mittlerweile die XT Klickpedale dran, aber an meinem Enduro fahr ich weiterhin die Plattformen von Shimano.

Das Problem mit dem Fuß einschlafen hatte ich auch mal, lag bei mir am Schuh.


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Mai 2010)

...plattform mit guten pins - schuhe : five ten . dann kann  nix mehr passieren und man fühlt sich richtig sicher . und lass `dir nix vom "runden tritt" erzählen .... geht mit flats genauso gut ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre Klickies seitdem es welche gibt (jaaaa, ich bin soooo alt!  ) und hatte damit natürlich auch meine Erlebnisse, über die andere lachen konnten...    Dennoch sind sie mir lieb und teuer (XTR) geworden. 

Am MTB und natürlich auch am RR fahre ich also fest verankert, mein Enduro hat Flats mit sehr griffigen Schraubpins und wird nur mit 5.10s betreten. Rutschen auf dem und vom Pedal ausgeschlossen, dafür kann frau gut balancieren, weil der Fuß eben keine Seitwärtsdrehbewegung machen muss, der Einflüsse auf die Balance haben könnte. Ich würde damit ungern einen Alpencross fahren, weil ich (fachmännisch getestet) eben doch nicht den sauberen runden Tritt damit habe, wie mit Klickies. 

Für mich gilt: Jede/r nach seiner/ihrer Fasson.


----------



## ghostmoni (10. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre auch nur Flats (bei Klickies würde ich mich nur auf die Nase legen). FifeTens dazu sind super. Damit "klebst" du wirklich auf'm Pedal  . 

Mir sind bis vor Kurzem aber auch immer die Füße eingeschlafen, lag allerdings nicht an Pedalen oder Schuhen, sondern am Sattel.


----------



## MelleD (10. Mai 2010)

ghostmoni schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch nur Flats (bei Klickies würde ich mich nur auf die Nase legen). FifeTens dazu sind super. Damit "klebst" du wirklich auf'm Pedal  .


 
Kann euch nur zustimmen. die 5.10 kleben an den Pedalen, noch nie Probleme mit gehabt. Hab mir ganz am Anfang Truvatic Hussevelts geholt und bin bis jetzt damit echt zufrieden und sind bezahlbar. Das war für mich in dem Moment erstmal kaufentscheidend.


----------



## Ayuna (10. Mai 2010)

@ Bergradlerin: glaub die lachnummer mit den klickies hatte bisher jeder der damit gefahren is, bei mir is das aber irgendwie erst einmal passiert und das knapp 1 jahr nachdem ich mit klickies gefahren bin 

werd mir in naher zukunft auch schuhe von 5.10 kaufen...passend zur hose


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Mai 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> @ Bergradlerin: glaub die lachnummer mit den klickies hatte bisher jeder der damit gefahren is, bei mir is das aber irgendwie erst einmal passiert und das knapp 1 jahr nachdem ich mit klickies gefahren bin



Ist mir unlängst am Gardasee nach 20 Jahren Klickieerfahrung passiert.    Die billigen Kombipedale am Leihbike (an sich ein teures Felt-Fully) waren einfach nur Müll! Und dazu Reifen, die auf Felsen null (NULL!!!) Grip hatten...    Naja, die blauen Flecken gehen auch wieder weg. Sind ja nur links.


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2010)

Auch eine schöne Klickie-Erfahrung: diesen Winter bei gerade anfrierendem Schnee/Eis-Matsch mit den Schuhen an den Pedalen festgefroren... also quasi Klickies nur ohne das "klick"  
Da half dann an der Kreuzung (ohne Laterne oder Baum zum Festhalten) nur noch in den Straßengraben fahren und warten, bis ich langsam samt Bike zur Seite umgekippt bin. Die Mitfahrer fanden's saukomisch, zumal sie mir dann noch helfen mussten mich von meinem Bike zu befreien 

Mit Plattformpedalen wäre das auch nicht passiert


----------



## Ayuna (11. Mai 2010)

hehe, ja im winter ia das einfrieren der klickies echt n unding.

ich bin im sommer letzes jahr hinter nem auto hergefahren das durch ne unterführung gefahren ist, aus unerklärlichen gründen ist der gute alte herr in dem auto dann richtig in die eisen gegangen...ich natürlich auch, und naja... , kam mit einem fuß ausm pedal und bin dann in die andre richtung gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cassie (12. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Ich habe jetzt  die Shimano DX geordert und probier das mal aus. Tragt ihr eigentlich immer Schienbeinschoner mit Flats? 

Liebe Grüße

Cassie


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Mai 2010)

Cassie schrieb:


> Tragt ihr eigentlich immer Schienbeinschoner mit Flats?



Manchmal denke ich mir, ich sollte...


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich mir, ich sollte...



wenn ich meine Schienbeine so anschaue denke ich mir gerade dasselbe


----------



## Ayuna (13. Mai 2010)

ja besser ist es, hab die von 661 die Race Schienbein und Ellenbogenschoner, tragen sich supi... 

nur die Wade is manchmal etwas verkratzt wenn man abrutscht oder nen fehltritt landet


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Mai 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> (...) oder nen fehltritt landet



Weiß Deine bessere Hälfte von Deinen Fehltritten?


----------



## Ayuna (14. Mai 2010)

gibt keine bessere hälfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Mai 2010)

..nee, keine schoner , bin doch kein mädchen !! LOL   blut muss fliessen !!!


----------

